

Screenbin - like pastebin, but for screen - polvi
http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2009/01/screenbin-like-pastebin-but-for-screen.html

======
ryanwaggoner
I can't believe no one has referenced Skitch yet. If you haven't tried skitch
out, you owe it to yourself to do so. Super easy to grab screenshots, resize /
crop, add arrows and annotation, and post online.

~~~
fallentimes
It's for Mac only right? Anyone know of something similar for Windows?

~~~
thesethings
1\. Jing (jingproject.com) runs on both Windows and Mac, less slick, but
actually has more features than Skitch (Jing can also screen record for a
couple minutes.) but 2\. I don't think this tool, screenbin, quite maps to
Skitch or Jing.

------
nirmal
I think this project should try to compare itself to pastebin. It's cool by
itself, but does not have the simplicity of pastebins.

~~~
johns
Should or shouldn't?

~~~
nirmal
Sorry, I meant shouldn't. All this reading is getting in the way of monitoring
HN threads :).

------
nirmal
Grabup has a closer functionality to pastebin. It's Mac only. Basically it
adds functionality to the standard screen capture keyboard shortcut. You make
the grab and then grabup will upload the screenshot and put a url in your
clipboard. So you can just paste a link to someone.

------
tocomment
How about making a paste bin for screenshots?

------
jhancock
sounds cool. Its fresh stuff. I'm sure if its as useful as it sounds, someone
will host a well known screenbin server instead of the current DIY model.

